# Cross Raingear



## rgs (Feb 11, 2009)

Got a great deal 12 months ago on a set of raingear produced by Cross a Swedish Company. after 12 months of activity i have been impressed by its performance--
it works brillantly even in the worst weather conditions faced on the course.
Cross being a swedish company are well versed in making winter clothing for their harsh climate.

If anyone is seeking new raingear i would recommend they look at Cross.


----------



## theeaglehunter (Feb 13, 2009)

Never seen their waterproofs (I now intend to have a look) but I have some cross polos and they are great, I would definitely recommend them as a brand.


----------



## andiritchie (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.golfposer.com/list-23-prodlist-

My girlfriend has Cross waterproof suit,which lokks very nice,iam a big fan of there clothes,i have a windstopper which fits nicely


----------



## thecraw (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a couple of pairs of their H20ff trousers and they are excellent, very smart.

However I also have a pair of their waterproof trousers which after about 12 months began to leak very badly on the thighs when faced with driving rain. They are now dog walking trousers.

My mate has a full suit and he loves it so I guess I have just been unlucky.


----------



## Socket_Rocket (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive had Cross rainwear and still going with cross as there stretch jackets are just so comfortable as they move when you swing and are also very quite and dont rustle like some gore-tex ones do. I got my set from a website called Maximus Golf, sounds like something out of 'Gladiator' and i got some tee's and a ball marker thrown in free of charge!

My suit is the Red Pro pullover which you can unzip the sleeves to make it a half sleeve which is great in spring and autumn, with the stretch trousers as well and its been great.

Worth a shout cross waterproof suits A1


----------

